# Visual Studio Like IDE For Java and other Languages



## Junaith (Oct 12, 2005)

Hi Friends,
I like to do programming in Java and other languages, pls suggest me a good IDE which will make my programming life easier like as though programming in VB.Net.

Thanks!


----------



## mhcox (Dec 5, 2004)

Some free java IDEs you might like are Eclipse (www.eclipse.org) and NetBeans (www.netbeans.org).


----------



## VincentWong (Aug 30, 2006)

Don't forget about WebMatrix. It is MS free versoin of VS.NET. It is also supports VB.


----------



## Junaith (Oct 12, 2005)

hi guys,
thanks a lot for your kind help!!!


----------

